
Merkel says coronavirus exposes leaders who rely on 'fact-denying populism' - nithinj
https://www.businessinsider.com/angela-merkel-coronavirus-exposes-leaders-fact-denying-populism-trump-2020-7
======
snogaraleal
What did the Northern European say to the Southern European?

"You're doing it wrong, the debt goes in the _private_ balance sheet, _not the
government_."

------
snogaraleal
Meanwhile, Europe's non-performing loan ratio rises to 3% while US stays at
1%. Go figure.

The only fact-denying is Europe Inc. hiding balance sheets and pretending
everything is fine while the ECB bends over backwards to save the Euro.

------
snogaraleal
Let's continue exposing leaders who don't know where money comes from.

"German states appeal to U.S. Congress not to withdraw troops"

[https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-germany-military-
idUS...](https://www.reuters.com/article/us-usa-germany-military-
idUSKCN24K0MZ)

